# 15 Week Old Puppy Barking and Growling at Strangers



## calpal (Aug 6, 2013)

For the past couple weeks, my puppy has been barking and even growling at other people and sometimes dogs when we are walking outside. He doesn't bark too much inside and not when we are in crowds. It usually seems to happen when we are alone and another person comes along. Oso is a little on the shyer and more reserved side when meeting new people and dogs, but two minutes later he will be climbing all over you and licking.
I contacted his breeder and have spoken to trainers, all of whom have basically said to try to redirect him, not make too big of a deal out of it, and he will outgrow it. Right now, I am working on his heel and sit, and I will throw a treat onto the ground to distract him when he starts barking - but he just gets so focused on barking! Other than that we are doing lots of socialization and puppy play time. I just want to make sure to nip this in the bud, as he is starting to look scary when he barks/growls. The vet tech even made a comment when he barked at her :shocked: (but then 10 minutes later came back to say what a sweet dog he is).
I'd appreciate any advice or stories from people who have gone through the same thing! Has anyone had a puppy grow out of this behavior or do I need to be more concerned?
Recent pic:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He sounds like he's lacking some confidence. Could just be an age thing that he'll outgrow. The redirection method sounds like the best way to go with a puppy his age. He can't growl or bark if he's focused on something else, right? 

Is there anything that really motivates him yet? A ball, certain toys, treats? Bring those along for the walks and grab his attention before he gets into bark/growl mode.

You also should get into a puppy class with a good trainer. I think they start puppy classes at like 12 weeks, so he's old enough. A nice structured and controlled environment should really help his confidence if done right.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I would think that at that young an age the pup is reacting to being unsure or scared not that it is being aggressive. Socialize as much as you can with people and other dogs and I'm sure that your pup will be ok.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/332226-what-do-whn.html

You might find some useful info in this thread. Note your pup is much younger than this one.



> It usually seems to happen when we are alone and another person comes along.


The dog is comfortable with you but when a potential threat comes it wants to protect your territory.

You have to start to watch his behavior more and sense when he is gonna react like this. Walk him away or even towards the source and turn or redirect the pups energy by throwing a ball or using food.


----------



## calpal (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies! Yes, I read that thread. It was helpful to focus on distracting Oso before he decides to start barking.
I am working with a trainer right now, who basically said that once we get him heeling and responding to commands consistently, the behavior should decrease.
I'm doing lots of socialization. When he is moving, he tends to only bark at other dogs (maybe sort of shy but still wants to play, so he isn't sure what to do). The prime scenario for him to bark and growl at people is while we are sitting on a park bench. So I do that with him and distract him as each person passes and reward him if he doesn't bark.
How long will I need to continue the redirecting? I know I have to continue until he stops, but I'm wondering how long it will take him to gain confidence and focus on correct behaviors.
Still wondering if anyone has had personal experience with a young pup showing this behavior?


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Having been involved in puppy classes for a few years I can offer that you are not the only one to have to get through this particular concern. Your puppy WILL be ok assuming you can continue to socialize him AND keep all of his interactions positive. As someone mentioned you need to be on your toes and proactive, as soon as you see him start to show concern feed him treats until the dog/person passes or until you can remove him from the situation.
My guys is pushing 2 years and I refused to ever put him in a questionable situation I really wanted to be sure he never held onto a bad experience.
Remember not to "force him to face his fears" he is just a baby his fear is legit. Just make the experience better for him or leave. The reason he may not bark or growl in crowds is because he is overwhelmed too much to react...read his body language and if he has fears maybe avoid crowds until you can get him through this part.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh and I meant to say that there really is not set amount of time. Each puppy is an individual but when he is through it you will know. One day you'll be walking and you see a dog...you'll offer him a treat and he will be in his own little world smelling a tree totally oblivious to the other dog


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Worth taking a look at


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> Still wondering if anyone has had personal experience with a young pup showing this behavior?


My female bull mastiff X was like this but worse I think. She was pretty human aggressive. She got better after her second heat say 13 months. Each heat she showed a big improvement. Now some people who met her in her bad days feel she is like a different dog. Honestly from 3 months she was gonna guard herself and my property with her life.

I wouldn't have bought into the fear period idea but now do believe it, but it is for fearful pups. A normal confident pup learns much faster about people, environments and situations than a fearful one and accepts much more. They might react for a day or a week and then give it up. A fearful dog can react for months before giving it up. Mine took a year imo. But i feel she was extreme and I wasn't prepared for such a temperament pup at the time.

I think it can come down to pack drive too. My female only trusted people she knew very well. Everybody else was a stranger and she would not submit to anybody outside of her pack.

Over time I would see her accept new members to her pack as she got to know them and decided to trust them. But then once she accepts them it is forever.

A happy go lucky pup will see everybody as being in it's pack and as it gets older will realize some people are more important than others.


----------

